# A request.



## stabpunch (Aug 20, 2006)

May i be as bold to request a high five smily? 

Red and blue smily run up to each other jump and high five.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you have one, or a link to one?


----------



## stabpunch (Aug 21, 2006)

er no? i now notice that they are animated gif's. unfortunatley i haven't a clue how to animate a gif. oh well i'll just leave the suggestion around. perhaps a gif animator will create one


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you seen one on another board? Point me in a direction and I can usually find something. I'll hunt around when I have some time.


----------



## stabpunch (Aug 21, 2006)

No it was just an idea i had after a post i made. I really appreciate the interest guys. When time permits i may learn to animate gifs, in the mean time i guess we'll just have to have a look around. I was under the impression they were generated by admin, because of the variety that are available. Again i am really honoured by your interest.

Thank you


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 21, 2006)

I've made a few, but the great majority I found elsewhere.

One place to hunt through for smilies is http://mysmilies.com

:high5: :highfive:


----------



## stabpunch (Dec 16, 2006)

Awesome awesome awesome

Thanks 
oh and
:highfive:


----------

